# Sheffield Stattion.



## e19896 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://pretentiousartist.com/3.1.07.11.7/


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 4, 2007)

I was there the other day, that water thing has sprung up since I last went there, and, it's only half-finished!


----------



## e19896 (Jan 4, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> I was there the other day, that water thing has sprung up since I last went there, and, it's only half-finished!



Yes more than half way end of Jan it will be all done and what an impact look at the snaps going to take some more soon. 

Did you like? or Dislike?


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 4, 2007)

TBH I don't like architectural photography at all, but that ain't your fault, it's just my personal preference. Some of them are alright, although I can see your shadow in one of them. Definitely room for improvement - for some more interesting shots try a new perspective, maybe some under/overexposure, long exposure, that sort of thing?


----------



## e19896 (Jan 4, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> TBH I don't like architectural photography at all, but that ain't your fault, it's just my personal preference. Some of them are alright, although I can see your shadow in one of them. Definitely room for improvement - for some more interesting shots try a new perspective, maybe some under/overexposure, long exposure, that sort of thing?



As said just snaps was running for a train which i missed due to this smacking me in my gob and yes this kind of image work is each to there own aim to go out with the posh SLR.

Going to look for me shadow did not notice.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jan 4, 2007)

I wanted to attend the opening of the new plaza but I was already on a Xmas break in Sussex. I'll have to take a walk down sometime, but in comparison to how it once was down there, it'll looks immeasurably better. Has the NMB been demolished yet?


----------



## soam (Jan 5, 2007)

i think the water feature thing is great - but i had a proper run in with one of the 'city cnetre ambassadors' the other day. was walking along with my daughter - she was on the wall. The ambassador marched over and ordered her off - saying to me that the council had just spent £2000 having footprints sandblasted off the wall. I objected to the way that this guy approached me and enquired further the reasoning behind this rule, and also asked him how they were going to deal with people sitting in th water in summer etc. Ambassador get very officious - telling me that walking on walls was anti social behavior, and that he had the powers of detention and also was able to issue on the spot fines!

The plaza has cost £23 million  - and the public are not allowed to choose how they interact with this new space...instead jumped up idiots in uniform are there on hand to issue warnings/ and fines  

so anyone up for a mass childrens paddle in the summer!!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks fucking amazing, does Sheffield proud


----------



## e19896 (Jan 8, 2007)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> It looks fucking amazing, does Sheffield proud



erm yes should have the cd rom from the 35 mill and 120 film i took last week over 84 images taken on a pentax 35 mill slr.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 9, 2007)

looking forward to it


----------

